# Who owns/uses a flask?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a small, 8 oz stainless flask that use now and again, like for camping, fishing, etc. I have another one coming that I got free from Copenhagen (my initials however). Pics below.

Wondering if anyone else had and used one?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I like that leather flask Dale! I've got one that my Fiance bought for me when we first stared dating. Nothing fancy, just one that she got from Things Remembered and had Pimp Juice etched into the black finish (inside joke lol). I usually use it when we go snowboarding or camping. Defenitely a nice to have accessory for snowboarding, it fits right into the chest pocket on my jacket and keeps my Woodford Reserve nice for me!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Got one for my first father's day, came with 4 nice stainless steel shot cups as well. Haven't used it yet but makes a nice display piece in the liquor cabinet nestled between my scotch collection and humidor.

Anyone who uses one found the metal affects the spirit flavor at all?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I got a stainless steel one as well. Got it as a gift for being the best man at my friends wedding. Comes in handy when you gotta sneak in a drink to a "dry" party. lol.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Andrewdk said:


> Got one for my first father's day, came with 4 nice stainless steel shot cups as well. Haven't used it yet but makes a nice display piece in the liquor cabinet nestled between my scotch collection and humidor.
> 
> Anyone who uses one found the metal affects the spirit flavor at all?


I haven't noticed it personally, but then again, it's usual use is when snowboarding, so I'm not focusing too strongly on it either.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got one, and if it's washed, there is no flavor whatsoever imparted on the booze inside. Get a good quality stainless flask from Colibri. Their lighters suck hard, but their flasks are classy, well made, and come in very nice shapes.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been using mine since WWI.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got two, both as presents from my wife.

One is a really nice Eddie Bauer set that has a soft case, the flask, a funnel for filling it, a corkscrew device and two collapsable stainless steel cups.

The other is a plain jane stainless steel flask.

With both of them I can choose two different "medicines" to have!

I use them all the time....non-working hours of course....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> I've got two, both as presents from my wife.
> 
> One is a really nice Eddie Bauer set that has a soft case, the flask, a funnel for filling it, a corkscrew device and two collapsable stainless steel cups.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice...stainless steel is where it's at and tried others that weren't...ended up throwing them away.

Mine is a 8 ounce flask and need to upgrade to a bigger one( 16 ounce ) esp. when I smoke more than one cigar .


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Sounds nice...stainless steel is where it's at and tried others that weren't...ended up throwing them away.
> 
> Mine is a 8 ounce flask and need to upgrade to a bigger one( 16 ounce ) esp. when I smoke more than one cigar .


You know I've never actually looked at how many ounces each of them hold....I think, after looking at some images, that they are each 8 ounce flasks....both fit nicely in the soft pack. It makes it nice to switch things up!

I do wish, though, that they were a little dressier, as I like the looks of the ones that are wrapped in leather, but heck, they work great and that's the main point.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Gary, BTW nice profile pic!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> You know I've never actually looked at how many ounces each of them hold....I think, after looking at some images, that they are each 8 ounce flasks....both fit nicely in the soft pack. It makes it nice to switch things up!
> 
> I do wish, though, that they were a little dressier, as I like the looks of the ones that are wrapped in leather, but heck, they work great and that's the main point.


I have the black leather SS flask and at 8 ounces I thought it was more than enough...fast forward a few years and I know it's not big enough esp. when I spend 3 hours in a cigar lounge on a cruise ship and run out. I started carrying mine more often esp. a few years ago when the wife and I got caught in New York in Dec. when they had their transit strike going...we got off a cruise there off the QM2 and could not get a ride to the airport and had to wait for the cruise line to find a bus for us to get to JFK. It was like 20 degrees outside with 6 friggin suitcases and me with a windbreaker...thank God I had a full flask of Drambuie to help keep me warm.



piperdown said:


> Gary, BTW nice profile pic!


I had to change my last one...the wife thought it was low class for me to put that up so I changed it to one of my favorite libations.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I use one in my golf bag, nothin fancy, 8 oz stainless.


----------



## Deefuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a flask that was engraved and given to me as a groomsmen gift many years ago. 

I have only really had a need to use it a couple of times, but I like having it around as an option if I need it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I have one I found for $2 at a dollar store. Giving it to a friend as I never use it.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I also got a flask for being in my cousins wedding, its a 7oz with my name engraved in cursive on the front. Ive used it about 5 times the past two years but I was glad I had it each time...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i have a couple of flasks i only use one anymore. All the cheap ones started leaking so i tossed them. Spend a bit more and get a quality one. no one believes that your flask leaked and your not drunk when they see a wet spot on your pants and you reak of booze. 

I have a nice leather one i keep with me, or in my trunk in case i stop by a friends house who likes cigars but doesn't have scotch. currently full of laghroig.

i get good use out of mine


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Stainless flasks are a nice but you will never get them completely clean unless they have a large opening.

I actually like the cheap plastic ones I can buy from REI for a $1 or so each. 

They are clear plastic so you can see that they are clean (stick a q-tip into your stainless flask and see if it comes up clean).

The biggest upside is that many of the places you want a flask are those in which you are not supposed to have any alcohol on you. 

I have no problem tossing a plastic flask that cost me $1.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I have no problem tossing a plastic flask that cost me $1.


at that price i would be more upset to lose the contents than the flask. :smile:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bunker said:


> *Stainless flasks are a nice but you will never get them completely clean unless they have a large opening.
> *
> I actually like the cheap plastic ones I can buy from REI for a $1 or so each.
> 
> ...


Rick, I have a stainless one that full of that gun cleaning hooch (if you know what I mean)---I'm thinking with this type of nectar in it you will never need to worry about cleaning it----LOL--:flame:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> at that price i would be more upset to lose the contents than the flask. :smile:


You empty it first of course :al


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Simple 8oz stainless steel for... Christmas gift... From my 17 year old sister... I don't know what kind of message that sends but oh well.

Very convenient and never had an issue with it being clean.


----------



## Garma (Sep 8, 2009)

+1 on the 8 oz stainless jobby 



:beerchug:


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've owned one before, but never really used it consistently so I gave it to a friend.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I got tired of running through them. Especially in my hunting gear and have had a turn tward sports bottles. 

The up side is no one knows what you have.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a couple 8oz SS leather wrapped ones that I got with knob creek gift packs during Christmas.. Unusually fill mine up with what I like, and the better half fills the other up with what she likes... Then if we go to the movies or whatever we can both have a drink..


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I own one!...But what's in it is about three years aged! :lol:


----------



## BronxFireGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a few, all gifts from being a groomsman. I'm more of a whiskey drinker than a beer guy, so mine see use. All SS, I usually fill them up with soap and hot water, shake them a bit and then let the water run thru them for a minute or two. I haven't noticed any negatives on the taste. (Then again, all that whiskey sludge on the bottom may just be adding MORE flavor) :dude:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a Crown Royal flask that came with a bottle of Crown. Haven't used it yet. But may bring it to the B&M and try it out.


Similar to this one:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i just used mine again last night, brought some scotch to a buddies bbq. It's already refilled and ready for the next emergency use :biggrin:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> I use one in my golf bag, nothin fancy, 8 oz stainless.


Yeah this is where mine is. Golf courses have crappy beer selection and worse beer pricing normally. A little 7 and seven works great for me while golfing. Or cussing yelling at the ball and tearing up grass ....what ever you want to call it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Yeah this is where mine is. Golf courses have crappy beer selection and worse beer pricing normally. A little 7 and seven works great for me while golfing. Or cussing yelling at the ball and tearing up grass ....what ever you want to call it.


I hear you brother!! :tu


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I have a few that I've got from whiskey gift boxes during the holidays...I rarely use them though


----------

